# Wurmzucht



## kati48268 (3. Juli 2014)

Das Juli-Onlinemagazin ist raus, 
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/
 hab dort mal meine Wurmzucht-Tipps präsentiert:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juli-2014/die-eigene-wurmzucht.html



*Die eigene Wurmzucht
*






Um den teuren Tauwurmkonsum einzuschränken, züchte ich Dendrobena- & Mistwürmer (in getrennten Kisten!)
Natürlich ersetzen Dendros die Tauwürmer nicht komplett, da sie deutlich kleiner sind, aber ich spare mir doch so einige Packungen und sie haben auch ihre eigenen Vorteile.

Da ich meine Wurmkübel mal wieder „renovieren“ musste, nutze ich die Gelegenheit für einen Bericht hier über Wurmzucht.

*Die Gewürmfabrik*

Ein Artikel war vor einigen Jahren auch der Grund meines Besuchs bei der Firma Superwurm. Der Inhaber Martin Langhoff machte mich fit in Sachen ‚eigene Wurmzucht’, denn man kann viel falsch machen.





Superwurm ist ein Spezialversand für Angler, Jäger, Tierhalter & Gärtner, handelt mit Tauwürmern, flüssigem Wurmextrakt ‚Liquiverm’, Boilies mit Wurmaroma, etc. und eben Riesen-Rotwürmern, die vor Ort in Massen gezüchtet werden. Das hat mit Komposthaufen nichts mehr zu tun, es ist ein Industriebetrieb mit selbstentwickelten & -gebauten Maschinen, Palettierer, Sortieranlangen, automatischer Fütter- & Wässerung, Kühl- & Bruthaus. 
Hier eine seiner selbst entwickelten Maschinen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwv7vVIU3gg
Über 10 Tonnen Würmer setzt Martin Langhoff im Jahr um.






*Die 3 gängigen Angler-Wurmarten*







Tauwürmer kann man selbst nicht züchten, zumindest nicht die Sorte, die wir im Angelladen kaufen.
Inwieweit sich 'unsere' heimischen Tauwürmer von denen unterscheiden und ob diese sich züchten lassen, weiß ich nicht.

Früher bin ich auch noch im Schein der roten Taschenlampe nachts über Sportplätze und Friedhofsrasen gekreucht. Dazu hab ich heute schlicht keinen Bock mehr & kaufe diese.
Im anschließenden Thread geben aber bestimmt einige Spezis Tipps zu erfolgreichen Tauwurmfang.

Der Dendrobena ist ein Rotwurm.
In den USA hat er (Giant Redworm od. European Nightcrawler) den Tauwurm (Canadian Nightcrawler) als beliebtesten Angelwurm auf Platz 2 verwiesen. Nicht ohne Grund: er ist widerstandsfähiger, kälteresistenter, hitzeunempfindlicher und sehr lebhaft; Kringler auf Extasy!
Sie sondern auch kein extremes Sekret ab, wie die kleineren Kompostwürmer. 
Versuche im Aquarium zeigten mir, dass Barsche die Dendros den Kompostwürmern vorziehen. 2-5 Rotwürmer sind klasse für alle Fische, die auf einen dicken Happen stehen und sich zusätzlich durch Bewegung reizen lassen, denn die Dendros machen mehr Action als „Tauwis“ am Haken. Aal, Forelle, Schleie und Karpfen,… der Wurm ist und bleibt der universelle und äußerst fängige Angelköder.

Der Mist- od. Kompostwurm ist die 3te der üblichen Arten, die wir auf unsere Haken spießen.
Ihr Secret ist deutlich schärfer als das des Rotwurms. Deswegen nutze ich sie gern auf Aal & Schleie (meist in Kombi mit Tau- od. Rotwürmern) oder zerschnippelt samt Erde zum Anfüttern.
Aufgrund der zuvor erwähnten Aquariumsversuche nehm ich sie nicht als Köder für Barsch & Forelle.

*Eigene Zucht*

Behälter:
Wie ihr seht, nehme ich Mörtelkübel. Es gibt natürlich auch andere Lösungen.
Die Kübel bevorzuge ich, weil sie robust sind, nichts durch sifft, wie z.B. auf Dauer bei Styropor.
Ideal ist eine Tiefe von nur 15cm, alles über 30 ist unnötig, die berühmten Wurmtonnen sogar unsinnig.
Ich habe unten Kies reingepackt und ein Stück von einem Drainagerohr reingestellt. So kann ich kontrollieren, ob Wasser im Behälter steht, was nicht passieren darf.






Deckel:
Die Viecher sind echte Ausbruchskünstler. Es gibt verschiedene Lösungen dafür.
Man kann z.B. Dichtungen an den Deckel machen.





Eine klasse andere Lösung, ganz ohne Deckel, präsentiert Martin Langhoff hier in einem seiner Videos (ab Min. 02:54):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dP_BK-W218c
Dann sollte die Kiste aber so stehen, dass Mäuse keinen Zugang kriegen.

Es muss jedoch immer auch eine Luftzirkulation möglich sein, die Krabbler ersticken sonst, kann man sich kaum vorstellen, wenn man selbst in matschiger Erde sich wohlfühlende Würmer findet. Deswegen, wenn Deckel, dann Loch rein & mit Gaze versehen.


Erde & Futter:
Gut eignet sich lockere(!) Graberde oder Schwarztorf mit einem ph-Wert von 6-7. Wichtig ist, dass das Material immer erdfeucht ist.
Futter ist jegliches organische Material wie Haferflocken, Küchenabfälle, braune Wellpappe. Ideal zerkleinert man alles, das spar ich mir aber meist. Kaffeesatz ist gut geeignet, da er viel Feuchtigkeit enthält, hat ansonsten keine besonderen Vorteile, wie oft behauptet wird. Sägemehl, & Tierstreu nicht verwenden.
Tipp: Weizenmehl ist quasi wie Anabolika für Würmer. Sie kriegen einen mächtigen Wachstumsschub. Das Zeug darf man aber nur gelegentlich geben, sonst verrecken sie.


Lebensbedingungen:
Rotwürmer überleben bei Temperaturen von 3-30°. Ich habe meine beiden Kisten ¾ des Jahres draußen im Schatten untergebracht, im Winter kommen sie in den Keller (Dachlatten unter dem Behälter wegen Bodenkälte).

Grundsätzlich sind Dendros auch für den klassischen Kompost im Garten geeignet, doch darf keine Heißrottung z.B. durch Rasenschnitt erfolgen und es sollte auf Schatten, Feuchtigkeit und Belüftung geachtet werden, sonst fault es, statt zu rotten.

Würmer stellen die Vermehrung und auch das Wachstum ein, wenn eine bestimmte Bestandsdichte erreicht wird. Eine Wurmzucht quillt nie über. Eine stetige Pflege und Entnahme ist erforderlich und das Erdmaterial muss regelmäßig zu einem Teil erneuert werden.

Die kleinen, grünlichen Kugeln in der Erde sind dann übrigens die Kokons, aus denen die Jungen schlüpfen, welche wie dünne, weiße Fäden aussehen.
Tolle Videos von Martin Langhoff dazu:
Poppende Würmer:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7Si1YyBGcw
Babywurm im Kokon:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJy8qfoO2U0


Pflege:
Ich sprach Eingangs davon, dass ich meine Kisten renovieren musste. Damit meine ich, dass man regelmässig einen Teil der Erde wechseln muss. 

Oder man macht es wie ich & wählt die faule Variante, 1x jährlich alles neu.
Eine ekelige Malocherei dann aber, denn nach einem Jahr ist die Erde klebrig wie Wurmscheixxe, was es auch wohl ist.

Man merkt, dass dieser Zustand nach so langer Zeit den Würmern nicht passt, sie bleiben trotz Fütterung klein & sehr schmächtig, vermehren sich auch kaum noch.

Nachdem ich den Kitt entfernt und den Großteil der Würmer daraus gerettet habe, kommt frische Graberde in den Kübel, Würmer wieder rein, Futter dazu, Mehl als Booster, alles abwechselnd in mehreren Schichten wie bei Lasagne.
Nach kurzer Zeit brummt die Wurmzucht dann wieder wie verrückt.
Trotzdem wäre es klüger, es öfter teilweise zu machen.


----------



## Casso (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Sehr interessant und verständlich geschrieben. Danke für den Beitrag. #6

Da spielt man doch fast selber mit dem Gedanken sich eine Wurmzucht anzulegen. 

Gruß.


----------



## Trollwut (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Die Vorstellung wie kati im Wurmkot wühlt is durchaus belustigend  #6

Wirklich informativ geschrieben. Gefällt mir 

Ich selbst machs ein bischen anders:
1-2x Jährlich für 2 Stunden übern Golfplatz laufen und Würmer sammeln. Dann ebenfalls ein Mörtelkübel voller Erde. Also eher hältern statt züchten.

Meine Würmer unternehmen aber keine Fluchtversuche. Ursache ist mir unbekannt. Mir käme nur der Estrich in den Sinn, auf dem die Würmer in kürzester Zeit austrocknen würden, und deshalb, am Boden angekommen, wieder kehrt machen.


----------



## angler patrick (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

So eine Wurmfarm kann ich nur empfehlen. 

Ich habe die Wurmbox ohne Deckel von Superwurm nachgebaut und es klappt alles wunderbar. Es sind bestimmt 1000 Würmer drin und zwar in allen Größen. Ich finde es klasse für einen Spontanangeltripp nicht extra in den 10 km entfernten Laden fahren zu müssen um sich die Würmer auch noch zu kaufen. Da geh ich lieber in die Garage und in 2 Minuten nicht mal habe ich 15 Würmer zusammen. 

Ich habe das Futter auch von Superwurm. Ist ein extra Wurmfutter, dass alle Inhaltsstoffe hat, welche die Würmer brauchen.

Ein klasse Beitrag wie ich finde und so eine Wurmbox kann echt Spaß machen.

MFG


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz großes Kino!!!


----------



## telron (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Sehr informativer und interessanter Beitrag.



> Um den teuren Tauwurmkonsum einzuschränken, züchte ich Dendrobena- & Mistwürmer (in getrennten Kisten!)


Gibt es einen Grund warum du Dendrobener und Mistwürmer getrennt züchtest oder ist das nur um die Würmer einfacher zu finden bzw um zu wissen das nur in einer bestimmten Kiste diese Wurmart vorhanden ist?


----------



## kati48268 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Danke allseits. #h



Trollwut schrieb:


> Die Vorstellung wie kati im Wurmkot wühlt is durchaus belustigend  #6


Jaja, dir auch Danke 



Trollwut schrieb:


> Meine Würmer unternehmen aber keine Fluchtversuche. Ursache ist mir  unbekannt. Mir käme nur der Estrich in den Sinn, auf dem die Würmer in  kürzester Zeit austrocknen würden, und deshalb, am Boden angekommen,  wieder kehrt machen.


Na, zu so einer Intelligenzleistung dürften Würmer kaum fähig sein, du Witzbold.|kopfkrat
Wenn ich meine Kisten im Frühjahr nach draussen schlöre, finde ich immer welche, die abgehauen sind. Dafür sind meine Kisten nicht dicht genug.
Auf trockenem Estrich kommen die keinen halben Meter weit, dann ist schon Exitus.
Dass deine nicht abhauen, dürfte daran liegen, dass es eine andere Art ist. Tauwürmer halt (Golfplatz ist doch ein Klassiker dafür). Die bleiben brav in der Erde.



telron schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Grund warum du Dendrobener und Mistwürmer getrennt züchtest ...


Ich meine, dass man auch diese beiden Arten nicht zusammen halten soll, hab aber keine Ahnung, woher ich das habe.
Ob M. Langhoff mir das so gesagt hat... ich weiß es echt nicht mehr.
Praktisch ist es natürlich, wenn man weiß, wo welche Sorte ist. Mistwürmer sind Stinker! Für Aal & Schleie gut, für Barsch & Forelle nix gut.
Wenn jemand nur eine Kiste anlegen will, empfehle ich ganz klar die Dendrobena!!!
Größer, dicker, etwas fester und alle Fischarten mögen sie.


----------



## wobbler68 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Hallo

Sehr schöner Beitrag.






Habe jedoch noch 2 Fragen.

1.Auf dem Foto ist ein Beutel mit Graberde.Verwendest du die "Pur" oder wird mit Gartenerde gemischt?

2.Hast du zwischen Kies und Erde ein Unkrautvlies oder Fliegengitter,damit sich das ganze nicht so stark vermischt?


----------



## kati48268 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

1. Graberde pur; wurde mir vom Superwurmbetreiber empfohlen.
2. Nee, hab nix dazwischen. Gar nicht auf die Idee gekommen (bin kein Gartenfreak), *scheint mir aber eine sehr gute Idee zu sein!* #6 Wird bei der nächsten Renovierung umgesetzt. Danke dafür.


----------



## Tom (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Dufte, genau zur richtigen Zeit.
Ich habe schon alles bereit liegen und wollte mit meiner eigenen Zucht anfangen. Schöner Bericht! 

Danke für die gemachte Arbeit, Kati. 

Freundliche Grüße
Tom


----------



## Hann. Münden (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Moin,

habe mir für meine Kompostwurmzucht mehrere dieser flachen und günstigen Unterbettroller zugelegt. --> http://www.daenischesbettenlager.de/shop/unterbettroller-2.html


...nachdem ich anfangs mit Eimern und Kübeln das tiefe Wühlen nach Würmern satt hatte. Man hat durch die geringere Tiefe eine viel bessere Übersicht über die Wurmpopulationsdichte, kommt ruck zuck an die Würmer(Gummihandschuh).

Wenn Würmer in einem Behälter zur Neige gehen, werden sie aus dem nächsten entnommen, währenddessen sich die Population im ersten Behälter wieder erholen kann.

Habe festgestellt, dass Rasenschnitt(wenig davon, sonst wirds zu heiß @ Rottung) sehr zur Vermehrung beiträgt. Geschreddertes Zeitungspapier, manchmal Mehlreste zum Mästen, Kaffeefilter...und gut is...

Nachtrag: Habe in den Deckelfalz Schaumstoffreste zur besseren Abdichtung eingeklebt und einfach dicke Löcher in die Deckelmitte gebohrt. 

Würmer flüchten bei Neugestaltung einer Anlage. Bei eingelaufenem Substrat und Population, flüchtet bei mir kein Wurm mehr.

Wichtig ist auch die Verwendung und regelmäßige Zugabe von Urgesteinsmehl(Neutralisation und Pufferung des Substrates).....
Dann werden die Würmer nicht dünn, bzw es gibt später keine Wurmfluchtversuche, die Vermehrung stagniert auch nicht.


----------



## kati48268 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wurmzucht*



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> Wichtig ist auch die Verwendung und regelmäßige Zugabe von Urgesteinsmehl(Neutralisation und Pufferung des Substrates).....
> Dann werden die Würmer nicht dünn, bzw es gibt später keine Wurmfluchtversuche, die Vermehrung stagniert auch nicht.


Erklär das bitte mal genauer.


----------



## madpraesi (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Ich glaube das möchte er nicht......

Gruß Christian


----------



## kati48268 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Viell. hat er meine Bitte ja nicht gelesen.
Deswegen wiederhole ich sie noch mal, weil es mich wirklich interessiert.



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> Wichtig ist auch die Verwendung und regelmäßige Zugabe von Urgesteinsmehl(Neutralisation und Pufferung des Substrates).....
> Dann werden die Würmer nicht dünn, bzw es gibt später keine Wurmfluchtversuche, die Vermehrung stagniert auch nicht.


Bitte näher erläutern, was es mit dem Urgesteinsmehl in Bezug auf Wurmzucht auf sich hat.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urgesteinsmehl
#h


----------



## Hann. Münden (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wurmzucht*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Viell. hat er meine Bitte ja nicht gelesen.


 So isses ;-)

Mit Urgesteinsmehl(gibt es im Garten(groß)handel) wird der PH-Wert gepuffert(angehoben). Beispielsweise senkt die Fütterung mit viel Kaffeesatz den PH-Wert kräftig. Ein saures und feuchtes Milieu sorgt für die dünnen verkümmerten unfruchtbaren Würmer(Stoffwechsel). Deswegen gebe ich zur Feuchtigkeitspufferung hin und wieder zusätzlich zum Urgesteinsmehl geschreddertes Zeitungspapier hinzu.

Bei Fütterung von zu viel Mehl werden die Würmer zwar fett, erleiden aber früher oder später einen Proteinschock(Unfruchtbarkeit ist die Folge).  

Hier wird zum Thema Kompostwürmer viel sinnvoll erklärt und diskutiert --->> http://www.wurmwelten.de/forum/

|wavey:  Zu feucht, zu sauer = Würmer versuchen u.U. zu flüchten


----------



## Toifel (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Moin miteinander,

ich habe mir vor etwa 2 Wochen eine Wurmzucht mit Dendros zugelegt.

Ich habe mir eine 38l Kiste mit Deckel besorgt.
Da diese Kisten allerdings nicht ganz so dicht sind wie ich es gerne hätte, habe ich mir selbst klebendes Klettband geholt und das um den rand und in den Deckel geklebt, jetzt kommt da nix mehr durch.
Für die Belüftung habe ich auf beiden seiten der Kiste löcher reingeschnitten und mit Fliegengitter und  Heißkleber fest gemacht.

am Boden habe ich erst 3l Wurmererde von Superwurm. Darauf kamen dann ca. 15l Graberde vermischt mit eingekochter Kartonage und gebrauchten Kaffeesatz. 
Darüber dann noch einmal 3l Wurmerde von Superwurm und die Würmer drauf.

Füttern tu ich sie auch mit dem Spezialfutter von Superwurm. 
Bisher scheinen sie sich recht wohl zu fühlen und sie Fressen echt viel.






Gruß
Toifel


----------



## Hann. Münden (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Prima Toifel #h

Nachtrag zum Urgesteinsmehl: Einige Wurmzüchter verkaufen gern ihre Wurm-Mineralmixe , erklären die Garten-Urgesteinsmehle für nicht wichtig.
In div. Urgesteinsmehlen sind die für Würmer wichtigen Mineralien enthalten. ;-)


----------



## kati48268 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

@Toifel
sieht gut aus! Ab jetzt keine Köderengpässe mehr!
Bedenken hab ich etwas wegen den Löcher samt Fliegendraht an den Seiten. Dendros sind echte Ausbruchskünstler, die gehen auch durch Fluiegendraht, zumindest wenn sie noch nicht groß & fett sind.

@Hann. Münden
Misst du denn den PH-Wert deines Bodenmaterials? Wenn ja wie? Oder agierst du nach Bauchgefühl?
Das Urgesteinsmehl den Boden aufwertet, ihn etwas aufsäuert & Feuchtigkeit speichert hab ich nachgelesen. Hört sich interessant an.


----------



## Toifel (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wurmzucht*



kati48268 schrieb:


> @Toifel
> sieht gut aus! Ab jetzt keine Köderengpässe mehr!
> Bedenken hab ich etwas wegen den Löcher samt Fliegendraht an den Seiten. Dendros sind echte Ausbruchskünstler, die gehen auch durch Fluiegendraht, zumindest wenn sie noch nicht groß & fett sind.
> 
> ...





den ph-wert kannst du mit streifen oder elektronischen messgeräten Prüfen.
ich  habe mir z.b dieses hier bestellt:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/0-14-Digital...361319391?pt=Pool_Zubehör&hash=item19eda6e1df

funktioniert gut, nur der Versand hat gedauert :-D....
_________________________________________________

hast du eine Idee wie ich die Löcher sicherer machen könnte?


Gruß


----------



## madpraesi (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

@Hann. Münden
Danke super erklärt und sehr interessant #6
Danke dafür auch für den Link #6
Gruß Christian #h


@Toifel |wavey:
schau mal bei Superwurm auf der Homepage wie er die Speißkübel gemacht hat.
Das mach ich seit 2,5 Jahren so und funzt einwandfrei, kein Wurm weg bis jetzt
Gruß Christian


----------



## Sea-Trout (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wurmzucht*



Toifel schrieb:


> den ph-wert kannst du mit streifen oder elektronischen messgeräten Prüfen.
> ich  habe mir z.b dieses hier bestellt:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/0-14-Digital-pH-Meter-Wert-Messgerat-Messer-Tester-Meter-Aquarium-Pool-Prufer-/111361319391?pt=Pool_Zubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item19eda6e1df
> ...


Hi,

damit kann man den Ph Wert der Erde aber nicht direkt messen sondern nur den von Flüssigkeiten.Aber über Umwege würde es trotzdem gehen ist dann aber etwas komplizierter und nicht genau.


----------



## AAlfänger (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Hallo,
Ich habe mir auch mal die Wurmzucht von Superwurm gekauft!!!!!!!Absolut OK die Sache, aber nun kommt die Ironie! Man weiß ja sowieso alles besser(geht mir jedenfalls manchmal so) also habe ich so gedacht, warum der Eimer von 5 Litern wenn man ein größeren hat? Meine Tochter hatte einen 20 Liter Eimer für Duplos, also den genommen und gut ist. Nachdem meine Frau nächsten morgen in meine Werkstatt wollte, weil sie etwas brauchte hat es sich erledigt mit Wurmzucht!!!!!!!!! So viele hatten den Weg zwischen Deckel und Rand gefunden! Seitdem nehme ich den 5l Eimer von Superwurm zum hältern meiner Tauwürmer und ich weiß jetzt auch, warum Fliegendraht vor den Löchern ist.

Gruß AAlfänger


----------



## Toifel (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Moin, nun habe ich meine wurmzucht seit etwa 3 Wochen und ich muss sagen es läuft recht gut, inzwischen liegen überall Eier und es scheint Ihnen auch sonst recht gut zu gehen. Nur eine Frage tut sich mir auf, ca. Alle 2-3 Tage habe ich ein oder mehrere Tote würmer. Diese entsorgen ich gleich aber bei Allen fällt mir auf das sie sowas wie eine Quetschung haben. Es sieht aus als wollte sie "Jemand" erwürgen. Kommt das von Ausbruch versuchen oder kommt das von der ei Ablage? 

Gruß Robert


----------



## Hann. Münden (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wurmzucht*



kati48268 schrieb:


> @Hann. Münden
> Misst du denn den PH-Wert deines Bodenmaterials? Wenn ja wie? Oder agierst du nach Bauchgefühl?


Der PH-Wert wird mit dem Urgesteinsmehl angehoben. Mittlerweile Bauchgefühl, weil ich selbst mit einer "Überdosierung" mit Urgesteinsmehl nix negatives feststellen konnte. Klingt vielleicht merkwürdig, aber ich richte mich einfach nach dem Geruch der Kompostwurmbox. Sobald es leicht säuerlich riecht, agiere ich mit dem Zusatz. Diesen Tipp habe ich aus dem Wurmwelten-Forum erlesen . Mein "U-Mehl"Ist übrigens eigentl. für Rasen gedacht.



Toifel schrieb:


> Nur eine Frage tut sich mir auf, ca. Alle 2-3 Tage habe ich ein oder mehrere Tote würmer. Diese entsorgen ich gleich aber bei Allen fällt mir auf das sie sowas wie eine Quetschung haben. Es sieht aus als wollte sie "Jemand" erwürgen. Kommt das von Ausbruch versuchen oder kommt das von der ei Ablage?


Kommt vom falschen Füttern (Proteinvergiftung) und/oder Ammoniakbildung.
Momentan kein Mehl,Nudel,Brotreste usw mehr füttern, in Zukunft viel weniger davon zugeben. Fütter mal 2 Monate nur mit Rasenschnitt und/oder zerschreddertem Zeitungspapier, dann erholt sich die Population wieder.
Auch hier hilft wieder zusätzl Urgesteinsmehl, um den Ammoniak(geruch) wegzubekommen(z.Teil sozusagen ein Katzenstreueffekt) + den PH-Wert zu stabilisieren.

Auch hiefür gibt der Mod vom Wurmweltenforum eine plausible Erklärung ab:
http://www.wurmwelten.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1024


----------



## Toifel (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Moin,

kleiner Tipp für alle Wurm"liebhaber", in der neuen Ausgabe der Fisch&Fang ist ein 15% Gutschein für Superwurm.de dabei ....

Greetz
Toifel


----------



## A@lrounder (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Kleine Streiterei mit der Frau...was tut der Mann um sich abzulenken?  Ans angeln denken  und was kam mir dabei in den Sinn? Sach ma warum hast du eigentlich keine Wurmfarm und wie geht das überhaupt?   :-D

Toller Bericht Danke


----------



## HeinzEinz (17. September 2014)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Hallo Wurmfreunde, 
ich habe jetzt seit ca einem Jahr eine kleine Wurmfarm mit dendros aus einem Angelladen,  grote Dendro steht drauf. Ich fütter die  kleinen mit Kaffeesatz,  Wenig Mehl und pflanlichem zeug.  Leider sind die in meinen Augen zu träge.  Habt ihr ne Idee wie ich die ein wenig fitter bekomm? Vielleicht liegts auch an der Art?  Schon Danke für die Tipps
LG


----------



## Rannebert (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Ich muss mich hier auch mal einklinken, da meine kleine Dendrozucht aus dem ollen Farbeimer, in dem sie momentan gut und zuverlässig läuft in grössere Kisten umziehen wird.
Das letzte Bild, ist das wirklich Mehl in der Menge beigegeben?
Ich lese ständig, dass Mehl zwar als kurzzeitiger Boost gut sein soll, zuviel davon allerdings zu Abschnürungen, Unfruchtbarkeit etc. führen würde. Wieviel ist denn wohl sinnvoll als Beigabe?
Momentan bekommen meine Würmer alle 3-4 Tage Futter aus dem Mixer. Ein Apfel, Salatblatt, Karotte, Kartoffel, Eierschale und eben ein bisschen Mehl beigemengt.
Und das mögen sie schon sehr gerne. Nur stellt sich mir die Frage, wenn ich die Biester umziehe, ob ich dann tatsächlich Mehl in der Menge direkt einmal beigebe, oder weiter mit dem Futter kleine Mengen anbiete!? Oder es komplett aus der Anhrung rauslasse.
Ich weiss nichteinmal, wieviel Würmer tatsächlich zur Zeit im Eimer wohnhaft sind, vor allem, da ich die Zahl an Nachwuchs absolut nicht einschätzen kann. Es gibt ihn, und auch zahlreich, die genaue Menge wird wohl erst eine Inventur beim Umzug ergeben.


----------



## kati48268 (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Jau, hab da Mehl reingekippt, gerade weil ich die Viechers "boosten" wollte. Waren vor der "Kistenrenovierung" nicht wirklich fit; zu klein, zu weich, irgendwie schlapp & gingen beim Aufstechen auf Haken schnell kaputt.

Wie viel nimmt man dann, wie oft macht man das?
Keine Ahnung, sorry.
Mache das nach Bauchgefühl.
Auf so'nen 60L-Mörtelkübel 1/2kg, vielleicht 3x im Jahr.
Hab so keine negativen Nebenwirkungen feststellen können.

Füttere auch sonst so, wie Futter grad anfällt, nicht wirklich regelmässig; Gemüseabfälle, Kaffeesatz, manchmal auch bißchen Haferflocken (denke, die haben ähnliche Wirkung wie Mehl).
Könnte sicher alles optimierter laufen, aber die Mengen, die die Zucht so produziert, reicht für meinen Bedarf mehr als aus.


----------



## Rannebert (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Verstehe, danke.
Dann werd ich das wohl auch mal ausprobieren müssen, nachdem ich Inventur gemacht, und die Biester neu angesiedelt habe.
Ich hab hier zwei 45l Kisten bereit, die noch abgedichtet, und mit Belüftung versehen werden müssen, und dann werde ich vermutlich aufteilen, und kann dann ja guten Gewissens eine so weiterlaufen lassen, und eine für Experimente benutzen, und hoffentlich nicht regelmässig die halbe Population töten. #d

Die kunstköderfreie Zeit dreut schliesslich schon am Horizonte.


----------



## kati48268 (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

So'ne jährliche Renovierung mit neuem Bodenmaterial bringt auf jeden Fall viel.
Der Bestand ist direkt danach richtig explodiert, jede Menge junge Würmchen & die Erwachsenen waren deutlich fitter.
Ätzende Arbeit, lohnt aber!


----------



## Rannebert (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Momentan läuft das erst ein gutes Vierteljahr. Es geht primär gerade um Expansion.
Bisher war das nur als Versuch gelaufen, ob das denn überhaupt vernünftig funktioniert. Vor allem ohne viel Ahnung davon, die habe ich mir erst im Betrieb dazu angelesen, bisher kann ich mich aber nicht beklagen.
Mal schauen, wie sich der Umzug entwickelt. Es ist zumindest noch viel Potential nach oben, nicht nur mengenmässig vorhanden.


----------



## Rannebert (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Nu sind die Würmchen umgezogen, und die grobe Inventur hat einen ganz ordentlichen Mengenzuwachs ergeben. Hab mit ca 40 Würmern begonnen, die immer mal wieder in den Eimer gewandert sind, wenn sie nach einem ANgeltag über waren, und die sind es lange nicht mehr.
Alleine von den grossen, geschlechtsreifen sind schon deutlich mehr vorhanden, auch wenn mich das etwas wundert, nach nur einem knappen Vierteljahr. Und Nachwuchs und Kokons sind auch in grosser Anzahl im Substrat gewesen, so dass ich das einfach mit in die beiden neuen, grossen Kisten mit verteilt hab. Mengenmässig fällt das wirklich nicht mal auf.
Jetzt müssen sie sich nur einleben, und weiter mit der Population expandieren.


----------



## maniana (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wurmzucht*



telron schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Grund warum du Dendrobener und Mistwürmer getrennt züchtest oder ist das nur um die Würmer einfacher zu finden bzw um zu wissen das nur in einer bestimmten Kiste diese Wurmart vorhanden ist?



das hängt damit zusammen, daß die Dendros die anderen auffressen. Wenn Du Dendros mit Kompostwürmer hälterst, fressen die Dendros die Kompostwürmer auf, bei Tauwürmern ebenso. Hier fressen die kleinen Dendros die wesentlich größeren Tauwürmer auf.

Was das Futter angeht, habe ich anfangs (vor ca. 1 Jahr) mit zerdrücktem feuchtem Eierkarton und Kaffeesatz gefüttert. Nur, der Kaffeesatz wurde gefressen, der Eierkarton lag auch nach wenigen Wochen noch im Bottich. So bin ich dazu übergegangen nur noch Kaffeesatz zu füttern.

Was die Häufigkeit angeht ist zu viel Gift. Was da ist wird von den Würmern gefressen, auch wenn die Würmer mit einem Bruchteil dessen auskommen würden. Zudem sind die Würmer quirliger und lebendiger wenn weniger gefüttert wird. Zuviel Futter macht die Viecher träge.

Ich kenne Angler, die nur 1x im Monat füttern, ich füttere ca. alle 2 Wochen NUR "etwas" Kaffeesatz. Wichtig ist darauf zu achten, daß der Kaffeesatz fein aufgestreut wird, da er relativ schnell schimmelt.

Mehl würde ich übrigens nicht verwenden, das kann bei der Verdauung Probleme bereiten. Wenn man den Würmern mal etwas gutes tun will, ist geschrotetes Getreide besser als Mehl. Hier reicht eine Handvoll Getreide, welches in der Kaffeemühle mit Schlagwerk zerkleinert wird. Dieses dann mit Haferflocken vermengen, und fein oben auf die Erde streuen.

Was den Austausch der Erde betrifft, so ist 1x jährlich viel zu wenig. Ich tausche meine Erde alle alle 4-5 Monate komplett durch. Wenn die Erde durchgefressen ist, sieht man das. Sprich die Frage über den richtigen Zeitpunkt erübrigt sich dann. Es sind dann nur noch kleine Böbbels in der Kiste.

Wichtig ist, daß die Erde die richtige Feuchtigkeit hat. Zu feucht ist nichts, und zu trocken auch nicht. Ich prüfe die Feuchtigkeit immer indem ich die Hand auf die Erde auflege. Es muss sich beim Auflegen der Hand (von der Feuchtigkeit) deutlich kühl - aber nicht nass(!) anfühlen. Dann hat man die richtige Feuchtigkeit. Hier gilt es auch etwas Erfahrung zu sammeln.

Wenn man sich was die Feuchtigkeit anbelangt nicht sicher ist, kann man auch etwas Wasser in eine Ecke des Behälters geben. Am nächsten Tag sieht man dann, ob sich die Würmer in der Ecke aufhalten, oder ob sie diese Ecke eher meiden. So weiß man dann auch, ob die Erde zu trocken oder zu feucht ist...

Ach, was vielleicht für die Zucht gut ist zu wissen; Würmer benötigen für die Vermehrung nicht ein bestimmtes Volumen an Erde, sondern eine bestimmte Fläche. Deshalb bringt es auch nichts, wenn man eine Regentonne zu 1,5m mit Erde füllt. Wie schon angesprochen ist hier ein großer Mörtelkübel von Vorteil wenn man sehr viele Würmer züchten möchte. Egal welchen Kübel man verwendet ist es wichtig darauf zu achten, daß man grob 2/3 Luft auf 1/3 Erde im Kübel hat. Das hängt zu einen mit der Luftzirkulation zusammen, zum anderen sind die Dendros Kletterer, die bei Dunkelheit Ihren "Auslauf" brauchen.

Für die Zucht selbst sind Dendros prädestiniert. Diese müssen einfach nur wie oben geschrieben am Leben gehalten werden, eine "Zucht" hat man dann automatisch.

Und dann noch ein Wort zur Erde; am Besten ist Wurmhumus den es zu kaufen gibt. primär sollte es ungedüngte Erde sein, diese findet man aber in keinem Fachgeschäft und Baumarkt zu kaufen. Graberde ist schonmal nicht schlecht. Reiner Torf scheidet aufgrund des PH-Werts aus. Blumenerde gilt es zu meiden, da diese verhältnismäßig stark gedüngt ist. Ich habe im Baumarkt die Angaben verglichen und bin bei einer Aussaaterde hängen geblieben. Diese ist (im Vergleich zu anderen Erden) relativ schwach gedüngt, etwas schwächer als Graberde.

Ich selbst habe vor ca. 1 Jahr ein 35L Maischefaß vom Baumarkt geholt, und habe dort ca. 300 Dendros eingebracht. Die Erde auf maximal 20cm Höhe aufgefüllt. Die Dendros halten sich seitdem von der Anzahl her konstant, obwohl ich jeden Monat ungefähr 10 - 15 Stück entnehme.

Ich hoffe daß mit den Infos der ein oder andere was anfangen kann...

Vlg


----------



## kati48268 (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Gestern bemühte sich meine Mutter irgendein Grünzeugs draußen vor dem kommenden Frost einzuwickeln.
Mein Interesse war nur geheuchelt, ich dachte daran, dass meine Wurmkisten auch noch draußen stehen.
Soeben alles in den Keller gewuchtet *stöhn*
Falls ihr noch draußen & nicht frostsicher gehältert habt, seht zu, dass ihr sie auch rein kriegt.


----------



## Rannebert (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Um mal zu zeigen, was so eine Wurmzucht noch kann, ausser Würmer, oder den von Kati präsentierten Wurm-Exkrement-Kleber  zu produzieren hänge ich mal zwei Bilder von meiner Kistenerneuerung vor ein paar Tagen an.

Zwei Kisten, im Format der dunklen rechts oben vom schwedischen Einrichter inklusive Deckel (die allerdings nur gut beschwert Wurmsicher schliessen), eine Matte aus groben Kokosfasern, die den gesamten Boden bedeckt, damit evtl. Staunässe nicht direkt ans Substrat gelangt, 4 Monate Zeit und viele Küchenabfälle später:






Die beiden flachen, grünen Wannen dienten der Seperation von Wurm und Substrat, mindestens die Hälfte von den sichtbaren Haufen sind inzwischen nur noch Würmer aller Grössen, und das nach einer Startpopulation von ~40 Stück.
Und die türkise Wanne beinhaltet allerbesten Wurmhumus, mit sicherlich noch etlichen Kokons, auch wenn die Kokosmatte durch die Beschaffenheit als Ablagemöglichkeit noch am besten genutzt wird.





Jetzt sind beide Kisten neu aufgesetzt, diesmal mit massiv mehr Eierkartons und Wellpappe zum Start, denn gerade Wellpappe lieben die Dendros, Mehl und Urgesteinsmehl, einigen teils gefrorenen Küchenabfällen, Kaffeesatz und dem Inhalt der beiden grünen Wannen samt Würmern und Startsubstrat, damit die Bakterien- und Pilzkulturen schneller wieder ihre gewohnte Arbeit leisten.

Der Humus darf nun draussen vor der Kellertür langsam in flachen Wannen noch ein bisschen trocknen, und die Würmer im 21-22°C warmen Heizungskeller weiter arbeiten. Und wenn es so weiter geht, dann kommen bald (fast) alle pflanzlichen Küchenabfälle da rein.

Schlimm daran ist, dass ich inzwischen eher auf Humusproduktion, statt auf Wurmzucht dabei setze...
So schnell können sich die Perspektiven verschieben! |bigeyes


----------



## Allroundprofi (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Ich hab seit einigen tagen eine wurmzucht jedoch haben meine würmer noch keine Ringe . Wie lange dauert es ca. bis sie welche bekommen und sich vermehren? 

P.S. Sie sind etwa 5cm lang


----------



## Rannebert (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Dendrob(a)ena veneta, bzw. inzwischen wissenschaftlich korrekt Eisena hortensis braucht vom Schlupf bis zur Geschlechtsreife, also auftreten des Clitellums irgendwas um 90 Tage, wenn ich mich gerade nicht komplett vertue.
Da ich aber keine Ahnung habe, wie alt deine Würmer mit 5cm sind, bleibt wohl nur abzuwarten. Längenwachstum ist nicht unbedingt eine Konstante bei Würmern, das hängt auch viel von Umgebung und Nahrung ab.


----------



## kati48268 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Es wird Frühling, das Wasser langsam wärmer, die Fische haben noch  nicht viel Kohldampf. Grade jetzt ist Gewürm ein klasse Köder.
 Damit man nicht ständig im Garten danach buddeln oder in den Angelladen fahren muss, lohnt es sich selber zu züchten.
Deswegen hol ich den Thread mal aus dem Keller
& am Wochenende die Kisten auch, es steht dann wieder "Renovierung" an.
|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Merci fürs hochholen!!


----------



## kati48268 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Wurmzucht*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Merci fürs hochholen!!


Das sag ich den Mädels auch immer!

...und scheixx dich damit direkt beim Ferkelfahnder an. :m
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324258


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

pffffffffffff..........................
;-))))


----------



## gründler (23. März 2017)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Und wer keine Lust hat auf Kisten mit Fliegengitter und co.gebastel.

Einfach ne mini Lichtquelle über die Würmer,ne Glühbirne vom Fahrrad reicht da schon.

Meine Kisten werden von einer 6 Watt Led Birne per Zeitschaltuhr beleuchtet.Wird es Dunkel geht das Licht an,mir haut kein Wurm ab.

So arbeitet auch Superwurm mit Licht gegen Ausbügsen.


----------



## Franky (23. März 2017)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Sauber...  Ich habe meine Wurmzucht schon vor 2 Wochen mit Neuankömmlingen wiederbelebt. Ich hoffe, sie vermehren sich reichlich :m


----------



## Herman Hummerich (23. März 2017)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Moin Leude! 

Vor ein paar Wochen hab ich einen auf unserer Jahreshauptversammlung gesprochen,  und der erzählte mir , daß er im Keller in einer alten Gefriertruhe ( Toplader) ,mit gutem Erfolg, züchtet! 

Ich fand die Idee echt super!:m

Greetz HH


----------



## gründler (23. März 2017)

*AW: Wurmzucht*



Herman Hummerich schrieb:


> Moin Leude!
> 
> Vor ein paar Wochen hab ich einen gesprochen auf unserer Jahreshauptversammlung gesprochen,  und der erzählte mir , daß er im Keller in einer alten Gefriertruhe ( Toplader) mit gutem Erfolg züchtet!
> 
> ...



Bedeutet auch Arbeit,es sei man hat nen Förderband im Keller für Erde rein raus.... ^^

Und wer meint ach paar Würmer in Eimer und go. man muss sich um seine Zuchten auch kümmern.Selbst mein Pferdemisthaufen muss manchmal umgeschichtet werden das da wieder mehr Leben reinkommt.

Ist also auch immer mit Arbeit verbunden und je größer die Zucht wird desto mehr Maloche hat man.


----------



## mittellandchannel (23. März 2017)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Seit Ende Januar im Gange... :vik:


----------



## kati48268 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Wurmzucht*



gründler schrieb:


> Einfach ne mini Lichtquelle über die Würmer,


Richtig, funktionier auch.



Herman Hummerich schrieb:


> im Keller in einer alten Gefriertruhe ( Toplader)...


Wär mir zu groß und zu umständlich.
Die Würmer gehen gar nicht groß in die Tiefe, unter 20-30cm findest du kaum noch einen, wozu also diese Masse an Erde?
Und wenn du nur eine solch dünne Schicht da rein packst, musst du beim Würmer raus suchen quasi reinklettern.


----------



## Dieter Aumüller (23. März 2017)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Habe auch seit 2 Jahren eine Wurmzucht,klappt prima mit Graberde und Haferflocken als Futter.Ab und an noch Eierschalen und Kaffeesatz.
Hatte es satt wenn ich Würmer brauchte erst mal 12 Km ins Angelgeschäft zu fahren und von dort aus dann 20 Km in die andere Richtung zum Angelweiher


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. März 2017)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

@ Rannebert:

Ja, Wurmhumus rockt voll - damit bekommt man sogar schon fast eingegangenes Grünzeug wieder fit. Auch Kakteen.

Selbst per Wurmzucht produziert habe ich den allerdings bislang nicht 

---> hab den von Superwurm verwendet, hat bestens gefunzt.


----------



## mittellandchannel (23. März 2017)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Tauscht ihr die Erde aus nach einiger Zeit?

Wie macht man das am Praktischsten?


----------



## gründler (23. März 2017)

*AW: Wurmzucht*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> Tauscht ihr die Erde aus nach einiger Zeit?
> 
> Wie macht man das am Praktischsten?



Man siebt sie wie Maden auch.
Oder sucht sie von Hand raus sowie die Cocoons auch. 



Dendros vermehren sich ganz gut,aber wer extrem viel brauch sollte zu Eisenia Sorten wie Foetida oder Andrei greifen.Die vermehren sich bei richtigen Zuchtverhältnissen Explosionsartig.

So das man alle paar Wochen bis zu 1kg Würmer mehr hat je nach größe der Zucht und der Bedingungen.Gibt hier noch nen trööt da habe ich das alles vor Jahren mal niedergeschrieben.

#h


----------



## mittellandchannel (23. März 2017)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Wo gibt es denn die verschiedenen Sorten? Bisher habe ich nur Dendrobena Kokons gefunden. 

Hast du einen Händler parat, @gründler?


----------



## gründler (23. März 2017)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

F. vermehrt sich am besten dann Andrei und dann Dendrobena.
Aber so große unterschiede gibs wohl nicht bei der Vermehrung,man liest soviel das der eine davon mehr hat der andere davon,hat auch was mit der Zucht usw.am HHut

Dendros vermehren sich ja auch gut nur nicht so gut wie die anderen Sorten (meine erfahrungen).

F und Andrei vertragen temp bis zu 30 grad und sogar mehr,beste temp für die Zucht um 18-24grad,beste ergebnisse habe ich bei 22-23 grad erzielt und viel futter sowie viel drum kümmern.

https://www.wurmwelten.de/shop/prod...000-kompostwuermer---eisenia-foetida-mix.html

https://www.quoka.de/pflanzen-garte...419/500-oder-1000-kompostwuermer-eisenia.html


Da musst du mal das Netz durchsuchen da gibt es mehrere Anbieter für alle Sorten.

|wavey:


----------



## kati48268 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Wurmzucht*



gründler schrieb:


> Man siebt sie wie Maden auch.
> Oder sucht sie von Hand raus sowie die Cocoons auch.


Da stell ich Bilder ein, wie ich grob mit der Schüppe den klebrigen Dreck raus schmeisse und er kommt mit dem Expertenrat |rotwerden


Wenn man das wie ich auf die faule Art nur 1x im Jahr macht, geht das natürlich nicht mehr mit sieben und so.
Richtig ist natürlich gründlers Weg, so macht es die Fa. Superwurm auch (vollautomatisch).
Und wenn man die Zucht so pflegt, wirft sie natürlich deutlich mehr & auch fitteres Gewürm ab als meine.


----------



## gründler (23. März 2017)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Gibs nen trick,wenn du wechselst hörst du auf mit Wässern und stellt sie so das das Substrat austrocknet.
Sie ziehen sich so zu Klumpeln zusammen und die siebt man durch.

Jeden tag die obere trockene Schicht runter nach paar tagen hast du die "Nester" mit Würmern in einer Ecke vom Behälter.

#h


----------



## Rannebert (23. März 2017)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Das geht auch mit einer ordentlichen Lichtquelle drüber ganz gut. Wenn die auch noch ein bisschen Wärme erzeugt, dann trocknen die oberen Schichten zügiger aus, und das Licht vertreibt das Gewürm zusätzlich weiter nach unten. Und dann alle paar Stunden die oberen Schichten abtragen, solange bis nur noch Wurm kommt.


----------



## Slick (23. März 2017)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Ich baue ein Berg in die Mitte und trage die oberen Schichten mit der Zeit ab.

Wenn ich mein 90l Kübel auf die Hälfte reduziert habe,setzt ich neue Erde an.Der Kübel besteht dann aus 1/2 alter Erde und 1/2 neue Erde(mit viel Futter angereichert),natürlich getrennt von einander.Die Würmer wandern dann zur neuen Erde,da nur dort das Futter wartet.

Mit dem Futter kannst die Würmer kontrollieren.:q:q:q


----------



## kati48268 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Wurmstrategien |bigeyes


----------



## Inni (24. März 2017)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Was macht ihr mit der Erde, die ihr aus der Box entnehmt? Hebt ihr die in einem extra Kasten auf? Denn es werden darin ja sicherlich Wurmeier sein, die dann noch schlüpfen ... ?


----------



## gründler (24. März 2017)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Mit Verlusten ist zu rechnen ^^

Man kann die Cocoons aussortieren (was ne arbeit für Doofe ist) in einen neuen Eimer schlüpfen lassen,oder halt ran an die Blumen und co.und fertig.

Wenn ne Zucht gut läuft dann poppen die soviel das du auf 100-.... Cocoons sche......

#h


----------



## maniana (24. März 2017)

*AW: Wurmzucht*



inni schrieb:


> Was macht ihr mit der Erde, die ihr aus der Box entnehmt? Hebt ihr die  in einem extra Kasten auf? Denn es werden darin ja sicherlich Wurmeier  sein, die dann noch schlüpfen ... ?



die verschenke ich großzügigerweise an die Schwiegermutter für Ihre Wohnzimmerpflanzen :q


----------



## KptIglo (24. März 2017)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Einfachste Lösung mit 2 Eimern, im zweiten Eimer sammelt sich die Flüssigkeit(super Dünger) und ein Teil der Erde wird als Basis für die Balkonpflanzen genutzt.


----------



## Kochtopf (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Liebe  Gemeinde,
Hat wer Bezugsquellen wo man Sortenrein Eisenia Andrei und Eisenia Foetia bekommt? Finde nur einen Mix aus beiden bzw einen Mix mit Dendros (hat nicht mal wer geschrieben das Dendros Tauwürmer fressen würden? Lassen sie andere EiseniaArten in Frieden?)

Fände für meine Wurmfarmen und Komposte (1000m2  verwahrloster Nutzgarten  ) schön drei Sorten zur Auswahl zu haben bzw. Schnell reproduzierbare Würmer ausbringen zu können


----------



## Kauli11 (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Hallo Kochtopf,
kontaktiere doch mal den Martin Langhoff von der Fa. Superwurm.


E-Mail: info@superwurm.de;[urlnofollow="https://www.superwurm.de"]www.superwurm.de[/email][/urlnofollow]


Der kann dir bestimmt weiterhelfen.


#h


----------



## Kochtopf (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Auf der seite gibt es nur dendros, aber ein Versuch kann nicht schaden-  merci


----------



## Minimax (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Das mit dem Unterschied zwischen Andrei und Foetida ist ja scheinbar der Wissenschaft relativ neu Im ggs. dazu hat schon old Izaac zwischen "guten" roten und "schlechten" blassen Würmern unterschieden, und in der Angelliteratur und unter uns ists ja allgemein bekannt.
 Jedenfalls, worauf ich hinaus möchte, gibt es überhaupt getrennte Populationen der beiden? Ist das in der Zucht überhaupt möglich die beiden zu trennen? Vielleicht ists ja auch gut für den Kompost, wenn beide nah verwandte Arten am Werk sind- die Götter werden sich schon was dabei gedacht haben, sie so zu machen.
 Sonst bevölkere doch deine Beete mit einem Mix aus den beiden, und wenn du deine Wurmdose zum Angeln füllst, such dir nur die leckeren Andreis aus?


----------



## Minimax (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Natürlich muss man vorsichtig sein, einfach irgendwelche
Würmer zu besetzten, da kann so einiges bei rauskommen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ld2DMsyy0go


----------



## Kochtopf (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Ach Minimax, dass du dune auskramst... da könnte dich der olle pott drücken.
Meine erste große science fiction liebe (wenn man star trek TOS und Buck Rogers ausklammert)
Ich will es ja Sortenrein haben, für weitschweifende experimente um bspw bei Aalen völlig auf zugekaufte Tauwürmer verzichten zu können. Außerdem ist es dekadent wenn du mich besuchst und wir aus drei sorten Würmern beim Ansitz auf Pferdegründlinge wählen können


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Hi Leute,

habe mir auch mal ne Wurmzucht angelegt. 20L Erde befinden sich in dem Behälter. Habe Graberde als Basis genommen und 315 große Dendros eingesetzt. Futter haben sie drinne. Eierkarton, Kaffe, Eierschalen und etwas Gemüsereste. Natürlich nicht übermäßig viel. Die Feuchtigkeit versuche ich passen zu halten. Beim Ausdrückender Erde treten paar Tropfen aus, so wie es sein soll. Nur habe ich immernoch Bedenken, dass die Würmer sich wohl fühlen. Seht mal das Bild. Es sammeln sich immer einige in dem Ecken und paar versuchen immer auszubüchsen. Klar, die meisten sind in der Erde. Aber paar Schlingel wollen immer raus. Liegt das in der Natur der Dendros? Oder legt sich das mit der Zeit? 

Die Würmer sind seit 3 Tagen in der Box und ich habe heute schon zwei erwischt, die sich gepaart haben . Das sollte doch eigentlich ein gutes Zeichen sein, oder? Bin hin und hergerissen. Einerseits wollen immer welche raus, andererseits paaren sich sogar schon zwei... Kann einer von den Experten dazu vielleicht mal eine Einschätzung abgeben? Auf den Bildern sind jetzt nicht ganz so viele zu sehen, weil ich zwischendurch immer mal wieder da war und sie sich dann verkriechen. Normalerweise sind in jeder Ecke soviele wie auf dem ersten Bild rechts oben und ein paar an den Wänden verteilt.


----------



## Kauli11 (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Hoffentlich hast du einen gut schliessenden Deckel fur deine Wurmzucht.


Dendrobenas sind wahre Kletterkünstler und versuchen immer auszubüchsen.


#h


----------



## Kauli11 (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Ansonsten sieht deine Wurmzucht normal aus, wie es eben sein soll. #6


#h


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Das ist ja das Problem 
Der Deckel schließt richtig bescheiden. Ich beschwere die Seiten etwas, das drückt den Deckel bündiger auf. 
Aber ist es denn normal, dass die Würmer sich so in den Ecken sammeln? Habe mal gelesen, dass die sich so zusammenrotten wenns zu trocken ist. Aber ich habe schon ordentlich nachgefeuchtet.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Wie schön! 

Eben in die Box geschaut, kaum noch welche die rauswollen und bestimmt 5 Paare gesehen, die Liebe gemacht haben yippie yeah!!

Bin gespannt wann ich die ersten Kokons sehe


----------



## Maxthecat (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Moin !
Die Dendros vermehren sich ruckzuck , Tauwurmer sollen sich ja  nicht in Gefangenschaft vermehren , aber da hatte ich zufällig auch mal Cocons drin und auch einige kleine Tauwürmer ( Canadische Sorte ) .

 Ja die Dendrobena sind sehr Freiheitsliebend . Ich hatte mir letztes Jahr mal ne Eimer mit 350 Stück gekauft , diese umgesetzt in eine Styroporbox mit Deckel und 20 x 10 cm Loch drin , natürlich ohne Fliegengitter . Da kommen die ja nicht raus .

Über Nacht sind denn alle weg |bigeyes . Die Dendros waren einfach ausgewandert .|kopfkrat |supergri


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Ich habe gerade schon Kokons gefunden 
Trotzdem habe ich das Gefühl, dass nicht alle Würmer so lebendig sind. Manche nehme ich in die Hand und die zappeln wie wild rum. Andere hingegen wirken träge. Bewegen sich nach der Zeit zwar auch mehr, aber nicht so lebendig wie andere. Ist das normal?


----------



## phirania (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade schon Kokons gefunden
> Trotzdem habe ich das Gefühl, dass nicht alle Würmer so lebendig sind. Manche nehme ich in die Hand und die zappeln wie wild rum. Andere hingegen wirken träge. Bewegen sich nach der Zeit zwar auch mehr, aber nicht so lebendig wie andere. Ist das normal?



Musst Du liebevoll unterm Bauch kraulen,dann werden die wieder lebendig.....|supergri|supergri


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Erzähl denen einfach mal nen guten Witz...was meinste wie die sich kringeln :vik:


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

 

Ne mal im Ernst Leute 

Die Frage ist auch eigentlich an die gerichtet, die eine Wurmfarm besitzen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Was für die Betreiber einer Internetseite gilt,gilt auch für Wurmbauern :


Wohl dem der ein "Backup" hat.:vik:



Vielleicht isses denen einfach zu feucht,oder zu warm in der Bude? Ich hätte die Viecher halbiert,also zwei Behälter angelegt. Aber das ist nur meine bescheidene Meinung.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Temperatur wird ständig mit Thermometer überwacht und Feuchtigkeit passt eigentlich auch. Ich beobachte einfach mal die nächste Woche. Vielleicht hab ich auch zu wenig Nahrung drin. Ich pack nochmal was rein.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Heute morgen erster Schock.


 Gehe zu meiner Wurmfarm gucken und mir fällt direkt auf, dass ich gestern Abend vergessen habe, den Deckel draufzumachen...Ich dachte schon das jetzt eine Menge Würmer geflohen sind. Aber komischerweise nicht einer! Normalerweise waren immer welche auf dem Weg nach draußen|bigeyes


Ich kanns mir nicht erklären. Das Einzige, was ich gestern Abend noch gemacht habe: Etwas Futter in die Kiste und oben ne Hanfmatte zur Abdeckung. Die diente beim Bau meines Vaters als Dämmaterial und war noch übrig...Sehr seltsam


----------



## kati48268 (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Die hauen nun mal gern ab, warum wissen wohl nur sie selbst.

Es gibt mehre Möglichkeiten, sie davon ab zu halten:
- durchgehend Licht (verursacht Kosten)
- eine um den Rand umhergehende, nach innen gerichtete, weiche Gummi-Plastik-Lippe (umständlich anzubringen)
- dich abschließender Deckel mit größerem Loch UND Fliegendraht in der Mitte (beste Lösung)


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Loch mit Fliegendraht ist in der Mitte, nur ist der nicht richtig dicht.
Ich habe mir gestern neu Kisten geordert und mache das System mit mehreren Schichten und untem mit Ablasshahn. Damit hat das Ganze mehr Hand und Fuß und die Suppe kann vernünftig ablaufen und ich kann den Humus vernünftig ernten ohne immer die ganze Erde zu tauschen.


----------



## kati48268 (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Kannst doch passend eine Silikonspur unter den Deckel machen (und zuvor trocknen lassen) oder eine Gummidichtung drunter kleben und den Deckel dann beschweren.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Deckel habe ich schon beschwert, das hat gut geholfen.
Ich denke ich hole mir noch eine solche Kiste und mache ne zweite Etage, damit sie hochklettern können und ich in der unteren Etage vernünftig den Humus ernten kann.


Fährst du immernoch ein-etagig?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Vadda baut mir jetzt das aus Holz nach.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=AEEFNxWXM9M

Sind keine 30 Minuten Arbeit für ihn. Kommen die kleinen endlich aus dem Plastikmüll raus.


----------



## Hering 58 (2. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Gut durchdachter Bau der Wurmfarm! Super strukturiert erklärt. Leider habe ich nur eine Wohnung und auf dem Balkon ist die Wurmfarm im Winter ja nicht zu halten, oder?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Definitiv zu kalt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Wurmfarm Update. Endlich schön in Holz. Feinste, unbehandelte Lerche . Freu mich richtig für die Würmchen. Erstes Modul hat großmaschigen Draht unten drinne und dann habe ich für den Anfang, zur Sicherheit das die Würmer nicht unten durchfallen, eine Lage Gartenvlies eingelegt. Ist nur zu Beginn, bis die kleinen sich daran gewöhnt haben. Dann großzügig noch Zeitungspapier reingelegt und Erde mit Würmern obendrauf. Bin gespannt wie es sich jetzt entwickelt. Meckern können sie über ihre Behausung jetzt auf jeden Fall nicht mehr .
 Morgen kauf ich noch ne Plastikwanne die unten drunter kommt, damit der Wurmtee abtropfen kann. 



 Falls ihr euch wundert was diese dreckigen Streifen obendrauf sind: Thermohanf. Übergeblieben vom letzen Bau meines Vaters. Nutz er als Dämmung anstelle von Styropor. Bester Dämmstoff den es gibt. 100% Natur. Die Würmer lieben das. Sind etliche drin versteckt.


----------



## Hering 58 (5. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Na super ,dann hast immer deine Angel Würmer zu Hand #6


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

So ist es. Allerdings muss ich mir bei den Temperaturen was überlegen. Hatte Freitag 10 mitgenommen in einer kleinen Wurmdose. 5 Stunden später waren alle tot. Die waren richtig matschig... Fand ich sehr traurig . Ich weiß nicht worans gelegen hat. Temperatur? Erde zu feucht gemacht? Oder haben die sich gegenseitig aufgefressen. Ich weiß es nicht, war auf jeden Fall nicht schön. Aber ein Aal bis trotzdem auf den Matschwurm, aber ist ja keine Lösung so.


----------



## YakuzaInk (6. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Das matschige kommt wenn die würmer von der Hitze einen weg bekommen... am besten das nächste mal die würmer in ner Kühlbox mit kühlakkus mit zum angeln nehmen und auch immer wieder kühl stellen nach dem anködern..


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (6. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

An eine Kühlbox habe ich auch schon gedacht, aber hatte dann bedenken das es zu kalt sein könnte. Man sagt ja zwischen ungefähr 10 und 30 Grad soll man sie halten. Aber kurzzeitig ist wohl kühler besser als zu heiß.

Danke für deine Hilfe!


----------



## Jesse J (6. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Wickel die Wurmbox noch in Zeitungspapier ein, damit sie keinen direkten Kontakt mit dem Kühlakku hat. So mache ich das immer , funzt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (6. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Danke für eure zahlreichen Tipps. Werde ich beim nächsten Ansitz so machen.

An die Wurmfarmbesitzer: Wie macht ihr das mit Kalk/Urgesteinmehl? Ist das wirklich so schädlich für die Haut der Würmer bei direktem Kontakt? Man soll das ja deshalb nicht direkt auf die Erde, sondern aufs Futter streuen. Aber bei mir sind ja schon viele Würmer in der Hanfmatte und wenn ich das jetzt über das Futter streue und die Hanfmatte wieder drüber decke, kommen die Würmer unweigerlich in direkten Kontakt damit.
Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (6. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Also seit die Würmer in der Holzkiste sind versuchen sie nichtmal auszubrechen. Sehe keinen irgendwo an der Wand oder in der Ecke, alle schön unter der Zeitung am knabbern und paaren. Ich hab den Deckel sogar offen, da ich heut abend erst noch kleine Löcher in den Deckel bohren muss. Ob das nötig ist weiß ich nicht, da der eh nicht 100% dicht ist und Holz ja sowieso atmet. Aber zur Sicherheit bohre ich wohl den Deckel noch ordentlich durch. Ich hoffe das Ganze hält sich so und sie sterben mir nicht irgendwann weg wie man es im Netz häufig liest. Ich denke ich werde auch Hauptsächlich Papier, Eierkarton und Klopapierrollen füttern. Im Netz las ich, das jemand Minimum 50% Papier füttert und den Würmern gehts prächtig.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (9. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Nochmal ne Frage. Ist es üblich, dass man oben direkt beim Futter, irgendwie kaum Würmer sieht? Ich mein die müssen doch fressen. Ca 20 Stück sehe ich, aber der Rest scheint unten zu sein. Ist das normal? Sie scheinen sich ja wohl zu fühlen, weil keiner versucht zu fliehen
Liegts vielleicht daran, dass ich beim Befüllen der Kiste ganz unten ordentlich Zeitungen reingelegt habe und die das erst fressen?


----------



## Maxthecat (9. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Moin !
Hatte am Dienstag in meinen Wurmeimer geschaut ,ob noch alles OK ist . das mache ich derzeit bei den Temperaturen täglich . Den kleinen Eimer nehme ich auch in einer Kühltasche mit Kühlakku immer mit zum Angeln . 

Die Würmer waren alle Fit am Dienstag , lagen alle schön unter dem Moos im Eimer . Ich habe das Moos auf Feuchtigkeit getestet und war der Meinung da kannst noch etwas Wasser drauf Spühen . Habe ich denn auch gemacht .

Gestern  Mittag noch mal in den Eimer geschaut wegen den vielen Fliegen die um den Eimer schwirrten |bigeyes .  Aufgemacht und oh Schreck , alle Würmer hinüber :c . Entweder war es zu viel Wasser oder die wären auch ohne bespühen durch die extreme Hitze kaputt gegangen , ich weiß es leider nicht .

 Denn so viel hatte ich eigentlich nicht gewässert und die Würmer standen an einem gut belüfteten, schattigen Platz am Schuppen unter dem Carport .#c


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (9. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Moos ist wie Rasenschnitt. Darunter staut sich die Hitze und wirklich atmen tut das Zeug auch nicht. Denke daran hats gelegen. Schade.


----------



## Maxthecat (10. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Moin !
Es waren Moos Soden mit viel Erde darunter . Die Würmer fühlen sich da drin " Pudelwohl " , die haben sich sogar besser wie in reiner Erde verhalten !

Die Tauwürmer waren ja schon seit 21 Tagen in dem Eimer mit Moos und viel quirliger als vorher nur in der Erde gelagert ! Das Moos speichert  eben besser die Feuchtigkeit . So in etwa wie deine Hanf Isolierung in deiner Wurmkiste .

Ich denke es war einfach etwas zu viel Wasser was ich noch drauf gesprüht habe  und die extreme Hitze dazu .


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Hitze macht den armen schnell den Gar aus...Hatte letztens bei 35° welche mitgenommen, ohne Kühlung ich Idiot...Hat keine 3 Stunden gedauert und alle waren tot Zum Glück passt die Temperatur heute, ohne das ich kühlen muss.

 Btw: Hat dein Eimer keine Drenage? Kann überschüssiges Wasser irgendwie abfließen? Wenn nicht hast du ein Problem beim Wässern, denn dann staut sich nämlich alles.
Kann dir nur empfehlen den Aufbau, den ich auch gemacht habe, nachzubauen. Dann haste was Vernünftiges.


Und nehmt Holzkisten. Seitdem hab ich nicht mal annähernd einen Ausbruchsversuch gehabt. Deckel ist ganze Zeit offen. Die fühlen sich pudelwohl.


----------



## Semmelmehl (10. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Ja, meine letzten Würmer sind mir auch verreckt ... hatte einen kleinen Eimer und Blumenerde drin, zusammen mit etwa 10 Tauwürmern.
 Naja, ich denke, das Wetter ist zu krass gewesen für die Kameranden.
 Hatte sie auch recht feucht gehalten ... hat nicht gepasst.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Meine Dendros stehen bei konstanten 22-25 in dunkler Garage. Eigentlich optimal


----------



## Slick (10. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Wer schon mal Kokosfasern ausprobiert?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Ich noch nicht. Kommt aber noch.
Hab grad mal nachgefüttert. Also Zeitung ist definitiv ganz hoch im Kurs. War alles schon weggefressen. Man sieht auch richtig am Kaffeefilter wo sie rumgefressen haben. So langsam scheint es sich einzuspielen in meiner Kiste


----------



## Rannebert (10. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*



Slick schrieb:


> Wer schon mal Kokosfasern ausprobiert?




Ich hatte in meinen Kisten Matten aus Kokosfasern als unterste Lage, weil ich ohne Abfluss gearbeitet habe und sich die Feuchtigkeit durch die Matte dann vom Substrat getrennt hat.
Die Not extrem auf Nässe zu achten war damit nicht wirklich gegeben. Die Matten sind auch extrem langsam im Verrotten gewesen und haben sich als super 'Laichsubstrat' heraus gestellt. Wann immer ich die in der Hand hatte, waren die voller Kokons. Muss für die Würmer sehr angenehm und leicht gewesen sein, die in den Matten abzustreifen.


Als Nahrung würde ich die aus meiner Erfahrung allerdings nicht in Erwägung ziehen.


----------



## Lajos1 (10. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Hallo,


meine Wurmzuchterfahrungen sind schon rund 40 Jahre her. Ich kann mich aber noch erinnern, dass zuviel Feuchtigkeit in Verbindung mit Wärme tödlich war. Dabei braucht es gar nicht so warm sein wie in den letzten Wochen.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Denke auch, dann lieber etwas trockener. Wird sowieso automatisch feucht durch das Futter.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*



Maxthecat schrieb:


> Moin !
> Es waren Moos Soden mit viel Erde darunter . Die Würmer fühlen sich da drin " Pudelwohl " , die haben sich sogar besser wie in reiner Erde verhalten !
> 
> Die Tauwürmer waren ja schon seit 21 Tagen in dem Eimer mit Moos und viel quirliger als vorher nur in der Erde gelagert ! Das Moos speichert  eben besser die Feuchtigkeit . So in etwa wie deine Hanf Isolierung in deiner Wurmkiste .
> ...


Denke auch es lag am eher feucht-tropischen Klima.

Hab hier ne Styroporbox seit Mitte April stehen (da konnte ich das letzte Mal welche sammeln) mit Tauwürmern.
Achte da überhaupt nicht auf Feuchtigkeit inner Erde, sondern nehme nur 1x die Woche das Moos runter und befeuchte es wieder.
Verreckt ist noch keiner, die hängen fast alle direkt im Moos oder darunter.

Beim Füttern mach ich auch kein Gewese, 1x die Woche nen benutzter Kaffeefilter inkl. durchgelaufenem Kaffee, wenige Kartoffelschalen und etwas Grünzeug.

Sind ca. 60 Stk. drin und fühlen sich seit über 3 Monaten pudelwohl.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Ich feuchte jedesmal die Lage Zeitungspapier, die ich über das Futter decke, an. Reicht. Falls es doch mal zu nass sein sollte, kann es durch das Vlies nach unten abtropfen


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Drenage spar ich mir, das Moos speichert genug ohne das es gleich durchsifft.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Und der Wurmtee? Der staut sich dann unten 
Oder hast du nur Tauwürmer drin?


----------



## Slick (10. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Danke

gegen die zu viel Nässe nehme ich Heupellets,welche sie auch zum fressen gern haben.#6#6#6


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Und der Wurmtee? Der staut sich dann unten
> Oder hast du nur Tauwürmer drin?




Sind nur Tauwürmer drin.
 Käme noch was andres hinzu, gäbs ganz schnell nen Massaker #d


1x im Monat umwälzen, ein Drittel gegen frische Gartenerde tauschen...alles ganz entspannt.
Mache ich schon über 30 Jahre so und fahre damit bestens.
Gibt nix besseres als die Erde, die vorher eh ihr Zuhause war.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Jo vor allem mit Dendros. Die sind nicht sonderlich sozial gegenüber anderen Arten


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Ich guck ja ab und an in meine Zucht. Eben habe ich 2 Würmer gesehen, die solche Einschnürungen gehabt haben wie bei dieser Proteinvergiftung... Jeweils zwar nur an einer Stelle, aber sie hatten es . Ist mir unbegreiflich bei dem Futter was sie bekommen. Der Rest der Würmer sah ok aus. Zumindest die die ich gesehen habe. Sie paaren sich, ich finde schon ne Menge Kokons und fliehen wollen sie auch nicht... Eigentlich kann es ja nicht so schlecht sein. Die Einschnürung war nur im Ansatz zu sehen, also nicht voll ausgeprägt muss ich dazu sagen 

Wie ist das bei euch? Ist das normal, das mal ab und an einer sowas hat bei über 300 Stück die da in der Kiste sind? Oder mache ich doch noch was falsch? Ich habe gerade mal paar gemahlene Eierschalen drüber gestreuet. So ca 2 Eier gemahlen von der Menge her.


----------



## gründler (12. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Ich werde die tage mal paar bilder von meinen Kisten machen....

Zum füttern,ich bin weg von jeglicher Art Gemüse und co. Warum? Wenn man manchen Videos im Netz glauben darf und gewisse Szenen sieht wie unser gekauftes Essen behandelt wird,erklärt es warum ich in Kisten mit gekauften Gemüse regelm. tote und ganze Ausfälle hatte.

Das Zeug ist halt behandelt womit auch immer.

Ich füttere nur noch Haferflocken,Erde und Haferflocken mehr nicht,keine Zeitungen keine Pappe oder Salat etc.

Ja auch Weizen wird gespritzt etc. aber dadurch hatte ich bis jetzt keine Ausfälle wie durch Gemüse und co.

|wavey:


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Nur Haferflocken und Erde? Gerade Haferflocken haben viel Protein... Das deine Würmer noch leben. Wie lange betreibst du das schon so?

Ich habe gerade mal trockenes Laub gesammelt und oben in die Kiste gegeben. Darüber dann nochmal gemalene Eierschalen und mitm Wasserzerstäuber angefeuchtet. Mal gucken. Ich mach mich vielleicht unnötig verrückt. Die Kiste riecht auch völlig normal, steht bei guter Temperatur, Luft kommt rein. Es kann gar nicht so falsch sein eigentlich.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Wie macht ihr das mit dem Messen des PH-Wertes? Teststreifen? Wie genau geht ihr da vor und was ist die zuverlässigste Methode? Möchte nach und nach Dinge ausschließen können die ggf. meinen Würmern nicht so gefallen können.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Bei Gartenerde, welche sowieso die Heimat der Tauwürmer gewesen ist, jucken mich Dinge wie ph-Wert nicht die Bohne.
Zudem kriegen sie eh nix andres in die Kiste, was sie auch in meinem Garten oder Kompost wegschnurkseln.

Dendros hab ich vor 2 Jahren mal gekauft um es zu probieren...ging paar Monate gut, dann war schlagartig alles platt.
Nochmal werd ichs nicht probieren, Tauwürmer sind m.M. einfacher zu händeln.
Vermehren müssen sie sich eh nicht, ich halte nur bedarfsbedingt.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Ja habe ich schon oft gelesen, dass Dendros bei vielen nach paar Monaten kaputtgehen. Aber ich denke es liegt da an Anfängerfehlern die folgendermaßen aussehen. 

- Irgendeine Erde nehmen. Mistwürmer brauchen halt 
  bestimmten PH Wert. Das ist mit Tauwürmer einfacher.
  Einfach Erde ausm Garten nehmen. 
- es wird einfach alles in die Wurmfarm geschmissen 
  ohne daran zu denken, dass der PH Wert sich dadurch 
  ändert...
- falsche Fütterung

Ich habe leider auch mit Graberde angefangen... Das ist NPK Dünger drin. Hab zwar gelesen, dass es pflanzlich sein soll. Aber vielleicht war das dochn Fehler. Ich hätte es einmal vernünftig machen müssen. Kokosblock und Wurmerde. Damit schafft man, gerade in dem ersten Wochen, ne deutlich bessere Grundlage. Sollten meine Dendros eingehen starte ich nen neuen Versuch. Und dann richtig. So schwer kann das ja nicht sein, haben schon ganz andere Leute geschafft...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Wie gesagt, ich mach das nur bedarfsbedingt, ich muß keine hunderte von Würmern immer parat haben und ne Wissenschaft draus machen.

Wenns regelmäßig regnen würde, hätte ich gar keine Wurmkiste, dann würd ich sie mir frisch im Garten suchen.
Mein Wurmverbrauch hält sich eh in Grenzen, mehr wie 5-10 Würmer brauch ich selten pro Angeltag, da ich viel lieber und öfter mit Köfis fische.


----------



## gründler (13. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Moin

Ja meine Würmer leben noch Vincent.

Ich mach das schon Jahrzehntelang so,eigentlich brauchte ich keine Kisten da ich ne Pferdemistmiete in der Wiese angelegt habe und die sehr voll sitzt,habe nur nicht dauernd lust im Mist zu suchen und darum 5 Kisten mit Dauerbeleuchtung Led 5,5 Watt.

Das wichtigste ist Regelm. die Erde zu tauschen und auf Feuchtigkeit achten und nicht das falsche füttern,wie gesagt bei mir nur Erde und Haferflocken oder selbst angebautes Gemüse und regelm. Pflege der Kisten (Erde tauschen).

Habe Eisenia F. und Dendros,wobei sich die Eisenia F. leichter Züchten lassen und bischen einfacher in der Haltung sind sie als Dendros.



#h


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (13. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Hab auch schon gelesen, dass normale Rotwürmer einfacher sind. Habe nen Bekannten, der hat nen großen Misthaufen. Unendlich viel Rotwürmer drinne. Sollte es nicht klappen mit den Dendros, nehme ich mir da einfach nen Batzen mit. Dann sind die schon in ihrer Erde und das ganze sollte wie von selbst klappen.

Aber noch habe ich Hoffnung. Gerade wieder 2 Würmer bei der Paarung beobachtet. Mich wundert immer nur, wie wenige ich oben bei dem Futter tatsächlich sehe. Was machen denn die anderen? Die müssen doch Hunger haben... Oder machen die das wie Tauwürmer und ziehen das Futter auch nach unten in die Erde? 
Das macht mich noch stutzig.


----------



## gründler (13. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Haferflocken drauf streuen und nach 2-4 tagen sind die alle aufgemampft, dann wieder neue drauf streuen.

Bei mir fressen die kurz unter der Oberfläche und ziehen sich die flocken stk.für stk. runter.

|wavey:


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (13. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Und das geht mit Dendros wirklich gut?
Haferflocken haben doch recht viel Protein, dann kann es doch nach der Zeit nur zur Vergiftung kommen.
Bei normalen Rotwurmern kann es ja anders sein...


----------



## gründler (13. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Ich mach das jetzt ewig so und vergiftet???...untersuche die nicht,aber kann dir sagen das die dadurch Poppen wie blöd.

Wichtig wie gesagt regelm. alte Erde weg und neue rein,oder Pferdemist geht auch,am besten nur die frischen Äppel und nur nen bißchen Stroh und Erde.

Viele dinge Rotten heiß und zu heiß mögen sie nicht,darum nie zuviel Gras Stroh etc.das wird sonst zu heiß und dann sterben sie.

Um 20grad ist die Produktion am besten.

Und Dendros sind auch ne Eisenia Art,nur halt schwerer zu halten wie Eisenia Foetida oder Eisenia Andrei (Gelbschwänze).

#h


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Wie oft wechselst du denn die Erde? Bei mir müsste ich das ja eigentlich gar nicht machen. Habe ja das Schichtenprinzip und da wandern die ja nach der Zeit eh in eine neue Schicht.


----------



## gründler (14. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Moin

So alle 8-10 Wochen,je nach Besatz.

Auch wenn du nen Schichtsystem hast,irgendwo muss ja die "verarbeitete" Erde hin,sie fressen sich ja durch und wandeln alles  in Humus um,der Humus muss halt regelm. raus und muss durch neue Erde/Material ersetzt werden.

#h


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Nimmst du stinknormale Gartenerde aus deinem Blumenbeet?
Oder Komposterde?


----------



## gründler (14. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Aus'n Baumarkt die billige um 5€ der Sack,alternativ geht auch Komposterde.

#h


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Meinst du die Graberde? Da gibts ja auch Unterschiede zwischen den Erden


----------



## Xeviltan (15. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Bei der Erde bin ich eher vorsichtig, dass sie nicht gedüngt ist - von daher benutze ich ausschließlich Teicherde.
Die gib es bspw. beim Dehner bei uns.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Habe ich leider zu spät bemerkt, bei mir ist NPK Dünger drinne.
Laut Netz zwar pflanzlich, aber trotzdem nicht das Wahre. 
 Beim nächsten Erdewechsel schau ich mich mal nach Teicherde um.


Wobei die ganzen Nährstoffe die da zugesetzt sind für Pflanzen, schaden die den Würmern nicht? Hast du Dendros oder die kleinen Rotwürmchen?


----------



## Xeviltan (16. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Ob der zugesetzte Dünger im Endeffekt schadet, weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, da seit jeher nur Erde von Superwurm oder Teicherde verwende.
Ich habe nur mal in einem Wurmzuchtforum gelesen, dass es schlecht für die Tiere ist.
Ich habe eine große schwarze Ikea Kiste voll mit Dendros. Mehr nicht.


----------



## Semmelmehl (17. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

So, meine Box ist fertig und kann befüllt werden.
 Erde ist klar, aber wie gehe ich bei den Würmern vor?

 Vom Grundsatz her würde ich hier aus der Wurmdose nur die Größten und Stärksten raussuchen und dann hoffen, dass die ihre Gene weitergeben und wieder große und starke Würmer rauskommen.

 Oder wie macht ihr das?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Hol dir lieber von Superwurm ein paar mehr. Sonst dauerts echt ewig.
Willst du die dicken Dendros oder die kleinen Rotwürmer?


 Habe mir 315 Dendros für 18€ damals bestellt.


Mach mal nen Foto von deiner Box.


----------



## Semmelmehl (18. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Ich mag Dendros haben  ...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Dann Superwurm, 500g und go!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Hi Leute, ich mled mich nochmal zurück.


Habe jetzt das "Problem", dass teilweise etwas wächst in meiner Wurmzucht. Sprich aus dem Endstück der Möhre ist ein Sprössling gewachsen...Ist das schlimm? Sollte ich nächstes mal vielleicht etwas kleiner schneiden.


----------



## Hering 58 (22. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Hi Leute, ich mled mich nochmal zurück.
> 
> 
> Habe jetzt das "Problem", dass teilweise etwas wächst in meiner Wurmzucht. Sprich aus dem Endstück der Möhre ist ein Sprössling gewachsen...Ist das schlimm? Sollte ich nächstes mal vielleicht etwas kleiner schneiden.



Mach doch ein Gemüse Beet draus.:q:q:m


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

|krach:


Anscheinend ist schon soviel Nährstoff in der Wurmfarm, dass selbst die Mörenreste Wurzeln schlagen#c


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Dauert nicht lang und du kannst ernten

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tobias85 (22. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Das hat nichts mit den Nährstoffen zu tun...Möhrenreste machen das gerne mal, Kartoffeln auch


----------



## Rannebert (22. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Möhrenreste und Kartoffelschalen kannst Du auch auf ein dauerhaft feuchtes Tuch legen und damit ziemlich gut den gleichen Effekt erreichen.


Wenn es Dich stört, grab es unter. Und wenn es dich richtig stört, dann frier alles, was Du in die Kiste hauen willst einmal richtig durch. Dadurch werden die Zellwände vorgeschädigt, und Pilze und Bakterien können scheller zur Tat schreiten, und damit auch die Würmer.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Mich stört es Null, geht mir nur um die Würmer. Habe die einfach entfernt und gut is.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Dauert nicht lang und du kannst ernten
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Colophonius (23. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Mich stört es Null, geht mir nur um die Würmer. Habe die einfach entfernt und gut is.



Warum sollte das den Würmern in irgendeiner Weise schaden? Die Leben auch in der Natur in der Erde unter Wurzeln. Ich würde nur schauen, dass es nicht zu voll wird.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Also ich glaub meine Wurmzucht stirbt...Finde jetzt immer mehr Würmer, die Abschnürungen haben, obwohl ich gar nicht Proteinreich fütter und Kalk streue. Was auffält, ich habe weiße Eier in der Farm und manche Würmer sind auch davon befallen. Zu dem liegen einzelne Würmer eingekringelt in der Erde und wirken leblos. Vielleicht war die Erde doch die falsche Wahl. Ich wende heute mal die komplette Erde um, aber ich denke das wird nix mehr. Von euch noch einer Ideen?


Kann es an der Graberde mit dem NPK Dünger gelegen haben, dass sie sich deswegen einschnüren um die Giftstoffe loszuwerden?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Ich hab grad alles umgekrempelt, ca 12 tote Würmer waren es insgesamt. Der Rest war relativ munter. Ich habe etwas nachgefeuchtet und schaue mal, wie es sich entwickelt. Habe mir ein kokos Block bestellt, wenn der da ist kommen sie wieder in die Holzkiste und ich schaue mal, wie es weitergeht. Sollte das dann auch nicht klappen, werde ich es wohl sein lassen... Ist auch nicht so schön wenn die immer sterben.

Ich habe da vorab mal ne Frage: Ich habe vor, quasi neuzustarten. Kann ich die Erde aus unserem Kompost, zusätzlich zu dem Kokossubstrat, nehmen? Im Kompost befinden sich schon allerhand Kleinstlebewesen, unter anderem auch die kleinen Rotwürmer. Die würde ich natürlich aussortieren. Aber damit hätten sie zumindest nährreiche Erde zu Beginn. Oder ist das nicht gut? Was meint ihr?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. August 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Gerade wieder abgeschnürte Würmer gefunden...Ich weiß einfach nicht woran das liegt. Das muss an der NPK gedüngten Erde liegen...Gefüttert habe ich eigentlich richtig. Echt schade das es den Bach runter geht.


Ich sammle morgen die restlichen lebenden raus und setze die mit Kokossubstrat neu auf...


----------



## Semmelmehl (3. September 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Ein Arbeitskollege meinte, für seine Zucht holt er Erde vom Garten oder Feld und die Würmer fühlen sich pudelwohl.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. September 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Habe ja meine 28 alle einzeln kontrolliert und von der alten Erde befreit. Waren ca 270 Würmer die noch in Schuss waren, hat knapp 3 Stunden gedauert... Habe dann Kokossubstrat und Komposterde aus unserem Kompost genommen. Jetzt warte ich mal bis Ende des Monats und dann kontrolliere ich erneut auf Tote...


----------



## MarcinD (5. September 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Also sowas habe ich bei meiner Zucht nicht. Ich habe ganz billige Blumenerde von der Postenbörse genommen. Einmal tiefgefroren und dann in einen Behälter mit ca. 10 cm Kies. 2 volle Kaffeefilter rein und mit nasser Zeitung abgedeckt, nachdem alle Würmer in der Erde verschwunden waren. Habe aber auch "nur" 60 große Dendobenas rein gemacht.


Abgeschnürte Würmer habe ich, wenn ich bei Regen angele, die Tupperdose nicht richtig verschließe und die Erde in der die Würmer sind naß wird. Dann geht es manchmal ganz schnell und innerhalb von 4 Std. habe ich dann auch abgeschnürte Würmer, die nicht mehr zu gebrauchen sind. 

Passt bei Dir die Feuchtigkeit der Erde und die Größe der Box zur Anzahl der 280 Würmer?


----------



## Timbo78 (6. September 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Ich hab am Wochenende auch komplett umgekrempelt. Wollte am Freitag paar Würmer entnehmen, da waren auf der Erde tausende kleine weiße irgendwasse. Ich hab keine Ahnung was das waren, aber wirklich viele, maximal 3mm groß sind richtig rumgewuselt.
Hab dann die Erde (fest und lehmartig) raus geholt und alle Würmer raus gesucht. Von den dicken Besatzwürmern waren nicht mehr viele da, auch keine Überreste, aber insgesamt waren es am Ende 170 Stück, die haben sich in der relativ kurzen Zeit also vervierfacht. 

Im ersten Schritt habe ich erstmal Erde aus dem Garten genommen, kleingerissenes Papier drauf und angefeuchtet. Gefiel den Würmern nicht wirklich. Hab dann wieder Blumenerde, Kaffeesatz und etwas Mehl dazu gegeben, alles durchgemengt und feuchtes Papier drüber. Jetzt scheinen sie sich wieder wohler zu fühlen. 
Muss mal beobachten, wie die Erde sich entwickelt, ob ich öfter wechseln muss, denke aber die könnten noch etwas mehr Erde gebrauchen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (6. September 2018)

*AW: Wurmzucht*

Zu feucht war es auf keinen Fall. Es wird an der Graberde gelegen haben. Platzmangel haben sie auch nicht.

Ich beobachte jetzt mal wie sich der Rest entwickelt.


----------



## Semmelmehl (1. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab meine Box jetzt befüllt und irgendwie mögen wohl die Würmer meine Erde nicht.
Fressen wollen sie auch nicht... irgendwas passt nicht.

Komisch ist auch ... der Kaffeesatz schimmelt, aber nur der.
Zeitung, Heu, Schalen vom Gemüse... alles in Ordnung, nur der Kaffee nicht. 

Kennt das jemand?


----------



## trawar (1. Oktober 2018)

Mal eine frage in die Runde, habe 3 Packe Dendrobenas in einem Eimer der 3/4 mit erde voll ist.
Wie viel fressen diese Viecher? 
Zeitung fressen die bei mir garnicht.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. Oktober 2018)

Habe.meine jetzt aus der Box in den Komposthaufen entlassen. Ich weiß nicht woran es lag, aber es lief nicht. Gefressen wurde irgendwie gar nicht,ab und an immer mal wieder tote Würmer. Keine Ahnung was da los war. 

Ich versuche es nächstes Jahr nochmal mit normalen Rotwurmern, die sind nicht so empfindlich...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. Oktober 2018)

Semmelmehl schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Box jetzt befüllt und irgendwie mögen wohl die Würmer meine Erde nicht.
> Fressen wollen sie auch nicht... irgendwas passt nicht.
> 
> Komisch ist auch ... der Kaffeesatz schimmelt, aber nur der.
> ...



Wenn der Filter noch bissl feucht war und das Klima in deiner Wurmbox entsprechend, kanns da drin auch schonmal Schimmel geben.
Ist aber auch nicht weiter schlimm, ist schließlich auch nur nen Bio-Prozess der genauso auch im Komposthaufen vorkommt.
Und da fühlen sich Würmer in der Regel auch ganz wohl.

Ich hab selber auch mal gelegentlich Schimmel vom Kaffee in meiner Tauwurmkiste...stört mich nicht und die Würmer auch nicht.


----------



## Semmelmehl (2. Oktober 2018)

Ich teste mal weiter .
Übrigens, Zeitung scheinen meine auch nicht zu mögen. Schon beim letzten Versuch im Eimer mochten die lieber Gurken. 

Dann hat Frau den Eimer inne Sonne gestellt...


----------



## Semmelmehl (2. Oktober 2018)

War im Blumenladen, hab jetzt Bio Kräuter Erde mit organischem Dünger... soll heißen, die Viecher müssten sich da drin wohl fühlen  ... lassen wir uns mal überraschen


----------



## Timbo78 (8. Oktober 2018)

Zeitungen bzw. Küchenrolle fressen meine auch nicht, die ist nur feucht drüber, um ein entsprechendes Klima zu halten. Die Küchenrolle wird mit der Zeit dunkel und verrottet recht schnell. Die Karottenschalen haben sie jetzt gut gefressen und Kaffee geb ich nur noch selten rein. Bisher läuft der zweite Ansatz sehr gut.


----------



## Semmelmehl (9. Oktober 2018)

Gurke fressen meine jetzt ... hab noch Heu, Haferflocken und Laub drin... 
Die neue Erde scheint gut zu laufen,  die Aktivitäten in der Kiste haben zugenommen.


----------



## phirania (9. Oktober 2018)

Semmelmehl schrieb:


> Gurke fressen meine jetzt ... hab noch Heu, Haferflocken und Laub drin...
> Die neue Erde scheint gut zu laufen,  die Aktivitäten in der Kiste haben zugenommen.



Rudel Poppen..?
?


----------



## Semmelmehl (10. Oktober 2018)

Da müsste ich ne Kamera aufstellen, dann gibt's Wurmporno -


----------



## Nemo (15. Oktober 2018)

Zur Unterhaltung des Wurmvolks empfiehlt sich klassische Musik.
Jetzt Richtung Winter wird es auch Zeit, Wurmmäntel aus Schafschurwolle zu häkeln.

...und Spekulatius, Nelken und Zimt ins Wurmfutter einzustreuen. Päckchen Glühweingewürz geht auch, ist aber mehr was für Tütensuppenfans und dem modernen Edelwurm nicht angemessen.


----------



## Semmelmehl (26. Dezember 2018)

Mal so ne Frage, wie viel Wasser füllt ihr denn pro Woche nach um das Ganze feucht zu halten?

Bin jetzt bei gut 3 Litern und hab das Gefühl, es ist noch zu wenig.

Mein Nobel Volk frisst weiterhin nur Gurken und Zucchini, was das Preis-Leistung Verhältnis nicht zu meinen Gunsten ausschlagen lässt, denn die wenigen Würmer, die ich habe, fressen Unmengen.


----------



## Kochtopf (26. Dezember 2018)

Öhm wie gross ist deine Zucht? Ich habe immer nur im Sommer Feuchtigkeit ersetzen müssen als es kühl war alle paar Wochen mal geguckt


----------



## Semmelmehl (26. Dezember 2018)

Meine Box ist 40x60 und ca. 15cm hoch befüllt.


----------



## Kochtopf (26. Dezember 2018)

Dann würde ich sagen dass es viel zu viel ist. Welches Material hat die Box, hast du eine drainage? Gourmetwürmer gibt es nicht, wenn es grundsätzlich fressbar ist wird es genommen alles andere ist hokus pokus. Mach mal alle  acht Wochen nen Esslöffel Weizenmehl drauf, das macht dicke würmer


----------



## Semmelmehl (26. Dezember 2018)

Die Box ist aus Holz und hat keine Drainage.
Dafür ist die Box im beheizten Keller und gut durchlüftet .
Wenn ich einige Zentimeter tief grabe, ist der Boden dort bereits recht trocken. 

Kartoffelschalen, Haferflocken, Laub ... das liegt da drin, bis es verrottet, ohne gefressen zu werden, Gurken sind nach kurzer Zeit weg.


----------



## phirania (27. Dezember 2018)

Gurkenscheiben mögen meine Würmer auch lieber als alles andere.
Und es feuchtet die Erde nach haltig an....


----------



## Semmelmehl (27. Dezember 2018)

Hab jetzt YouTube befragt und zum Thema mal Videos geschaut... also die hatten da die Erde deutlich feuchter als ich...


----------



## Semmelmehl (13. Januar 2019)

Jetzt ist meine Erde definitiv zu feucht, aber den Würmern scheint das zu gefallen.

Ich hab Unmengen an Nachwuchs und viel Aktivitäten in der Box.

Allerdings auch ganz winzige Krabbelviecher... dachte zu erst an winzige Maden, sieht aber so aus, als wären Beine dran ... was kann das sein?
Den Würmern scheint es nicht zu stören. 

Grüße


----------



## Uzz (13. Januar 2019)

Semmelmehl schrieb:


> Mal so ne Frage, wie viel Wasser füllt ihr denn pro Woche nach um das Ganze feucht zu halten?


Machs wie beim Blumentopf. Was an Wasser zu viel drin ist, sollte unten wieder rauslaufen. Also unten paar größere Löcher in den Behälter machen, mit feiner Gaze abdecken und die Gefahr stauender Nässe ist gebannt.


----------



## phirania (13. Januar 2019)

Semmelmehl schrieb:


> Jetzt ist meine Erde definitiv zu feucht, aber den Würmern scheint das zu gefallen.
> 
> Ich hab Unmengen an Nachwuchs und viel Aktivitäten in der Box.
> 
> ...



Könnte sich um Hornmilben handeln....
Harmlos für die Wurmzucht.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...er-wurmfarm/&usg=AOvVaw1ATEKXBRXex7UqYk09B6Qd


----------



## Semmelmehl (13. Januar 2019)

Ich selbst hab auch schon auf Milben getippt. 
Da die erst aufgetaucht sind,  nachdem ich die Feuchtigkeit hochgefahren habe, werde ich mal schauen, was passiert, wenn ich es wieder etwas trockener halte


----------



## Kochtopf (31. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen, seit knapp 3 Wochen besteht meine Wurmzucht, ich füttere vor allem Gurkenschalen und Kaffeesatz aus dem Vollautomaten, welche auch gut angenommen werden. Substrat ist böse blumenerde (hatte keine Pflanz- oder Graberde bekommen) der ich Pulver aus sechs Eierschalen nebem dem Substrat das die Würmer mitbrachten ungergemischt habe. Die Wanne, eine klare Kunststoffbox mit Deckel, der ich mit einer Reiszwecke Luftlöcher verpasst habe, hat eine Drainage aus Steinen und darauf ca. Zwei Hand breit das Substrat, feuchtes Zeitungspapier ist ungermischt. Ich erlebe aktuell, dass kleine Würmer in Griffvertiefungen an den Seiten sitzen. Ich werfe sie zurück ins Substrat und beim  nächsten Kontrollgang sind wieder welche da. Woran kann das liegen?
Zu wenig Sauerstoffzirkulation?
Zu wenig Substrat?
Das Substrat selber?
Zu feucht bzw trocken?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (31. Mai 2019)

Sind das Rotwürmer/Dendros? Wenn ja, damit mußt du leben, die Jungs sind einfach bewegungsfreudig und wollen immer raus, egal wie toll ihr gebautes Heim ist.

Ich tu mir das mit Rotwürmern/Dendros nimmer an, entweder fressen die Jungs ohne Ende, wollen abhauen oder gehen als gesammelte Werke alle zusammen hopps.
Tauwürmer ausm Garten inkl. Erde, da kommt erst gar kein Heimweh auf bei den Jungs. Gefüttert wird eher spärlich, maximal 1x alle 2 Wochen, mehr gibbet nicht.
Halte so meine Tauwürmer problemlos von Anfang April bis ca. Anfang November, dann sind sie auch verbraucht.
Als Box hab ich 2 etwa 12cm hohe und ca. 60x40cm große Styroboxen mit passendem Deckel, fällt bei mir im Betrieb jede Woche an bei Frischfischlieferung.


----------



## Kochtopf (1. Juni 2019)

Sind Dendros aber noch wundert dass mir die Kleinen Landfahrerblut in sich zu tragen scheinen. Die großen sitzen im substrat und machen heiße Worm-to-Worm-Action


----------



## Semmelmehl (1. Juni 2019)

Einfach machen lassen und nicht so viel drüber nachdenken. 

Meine Box ist sehr spartanisch... kein Ablauf, keine Steine, keine Zeitung ... nasse Erde und n Haufen Futter. Die Viecher vermehren sich seit Oktober wie die Irren. 

Fertig


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (1. Juni 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Landfahrerblut


----------



## Semmelmehl (4. September 2019)

Meine Würmer sind schlapp. 
Ich hab eine Unmenge an Jungtieren, aber die großen Würmer sind schlapp. 
Die bewegen sich selbst dann kaum, wenn ich sie auf den Haken Spieße. 

Jemand ne Idee, was ihnen fehlt?


----------



## Kochtopf (4. September 2019)

Semmelmehl schrieb:


> Meine Würmer sind schlapp.
> Ich hab eine Unmenge an Jungtieren, aber die großen Würmer sind schlapp.
> Die bewegen sich selbst dann kaum, wenn ich sie auf den Haken Spieße.
> 
> Jemand ne Idee, was ihnen fehlt?


Vielleicht standen sie zu warm? Ist es zu trocken? Steht das Substrat zu lange und besteht zu 90% aus Wurmkot?


----------



## yukonjack (5. September 2019)

Semmelmehl schrieb:


> Meine Würmer sind schlapp.
> Ich hab eine Unmenge an Jungtieren, aber die großen Würmer sind schlapp.
> Die bewegen sich selbst dann kaum, wenn ich sie auf den Haken Spieße.
> 
> Jemand ne Idee, was ihnen fehlt?


Wenn die für Unmengen an Jungtieren gesorgt haben, dann fehlt denen erstmal Ruhe.


----------



## phirania (5. September 2019)

Bischen Kaffeepulver zum aufputschen...


----------

